# Pegamento casero para leds de alta potencia.. cual?



## yoelmauri (Dic 10, 2012)

Bueno, la cosa es asi.. en mi ciudad no consigo pegamento para leds de alta potencia (en mi caso necesito pegar 2 leds de 3w cada uno a su respectivo disipador) pegue uno con fastic por ahora pero tengo miedo que no transmita bien el calor al disipador y se me queme el led. (algunos diran tanto lio si se quema.. si, porque por un led solo si se me quema lo tengo que mandar a pedir a bs as) asi que les agradeceria alguna idea sobre como los puedo pegar con algun pegamento casero. Saludos


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

yoelmauri si puede conseguir la cinta o hoja termica doble faz es buenisima para alta potencia como esta....http://demasled.es/product/index/Hoja-Pegamento-para-Alta-Potencia-5cm-x-5cm/?id_product=563

Si es solo para 3W con 2 goticas de Resina epoxi para que se fije y no haya lio con la transferencia termica


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 10, 2012)

No es pegamento me parece, no es grasa siliconada? De ultima ponele en los bordes unas gotas de pegamento, pero que la mayor área de contacto esté con la grasa siliconada


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que si le pone grasa siliconada no le sirve, debe ser pasta termica adhesiva, pero como no logra conseguirla, lo pego con un pegamento normal, ya que hay 3 formas de adherir un led 1 de forma mecanica es decir usando tornillos que seria lo mas optimo, 2 con pegamento de contacto especial para led estrella que con 2 gotas solda el led con el disipador, y 3 puede ser con la cinta termica de doble faz, si no puede conseguirlos la unica manera es con resina de esa que pegan tornillos o metal con 2 goticas basta....el objetivo es fijar muy bien el led estrella de 3W y que haya muy buena transferencia termica, mas no que se aisle porque se puede quemar el pobre LED...


----------



## yoelmauri (Dic 11, 2012)

Me gustó la idea de soldar el led.. voy a ver si lo pongo en practica!!! despues les cuento como me fué. Saludoss


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 11, 2012)

NOOO! el fastix no es conductor térmico, en cualquier momento te quedás sin led


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 11, 2012)

¿Son leds estrella? Si es así por algo es en estrella: para ponerle tornillos. Y sí, sdemás con una buena pasta blanca siliconada conductora del calor. Lo hago siempre así y no tengo problemas.


----------



## foresgam84 (Ago 9, 2013)

intenta usando la grasa siliconada debajo del led tipo estreya y en lugar d tornillos usa la famosa gotita gel o la comun.. yo uso la tipo gel para pegarle las lentes y nunca me fallo..


----------



## capitanp (Ago 10, 2013)

se utiliza Arctic Silver™ Thermal Adhesive es un adhesivo de dos componentes con muy buena conductividad termica


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 10, 2013)

Capitan, ¿donde se consigue ese adhesivo? ¿es a base de plata? Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 10, 2013)

http://www.leds.de/en/Bestseller/ArcticSilver-thermal-adhesive-2x-3-5g.html

Highlights
contains silver with a purity of 99.8%
sufficient for approx. 30-40 emitters
thermal conduction factor 350.000W/m2
thermal conductivity 7.5 W/mK
temperature stable from -50°C up to >103°C
temperature peaks from -50°C to >180°C
optimal viscosity from 0°C to 130°C
no electric conductivity


y por aca en el campo

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-468739500-adhesivo-termico-epoxy-arctic-silver-alumina-5-gram-_JM_


----------

